# Leaking hardy stove



## Biggie75 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello I have leak that I'm having issues. I have replaced the float which I thought was the issue because it was letting water continually run and causing overflow. Is possible that water solinod would cause the water to run all the time and cause overflow


----------



## warno (Dec 16, 2017)

Solenoids can go bad yes. If the solenoid valve has isolation valves just shut it off and see if that fixes your overfilling issue. If so then solenoid valve is bad.


----------



## Biggie75 (Dec 16, 2017)

warno said:


> Solenoids can go bad yes. If the solenoid valve has irradiation valves just shut it off and see if that fixes your overfilling issue. If so then solenoid valve is bad.


So how do just shut solenoid off it doesn' plug but is water vale b4 it


----------



## Biggie75 (Dec 16, 2017)

I shut the vale off today and yes could hear the water stop leaking hopefully if I replace the water solenoid tommorow that will fix the problem if not im lost


----------



## warno (Dec 16, 2017)

I would assume that's your problem. If that's the only way for water to get into the boiler and it's leaking out the vent, it's surely got to be the problem.

I just edited my part above, i meant *isolation* valves. Got to love autocorrect


----------



## StihlKicking (Dec 17, 2017)

Biggie75 said:


> I shut the vale off today and yes could hear the water stop leaking hopefully if I replace the water solenoid tommorow that will fix the problem if not im lost



A bad water solenoid is one thing that can cause an overflow problem on Hardy’s. If you have and use the copper DHW loop inside the tank they can develop a pin hole causing the tank to overflow as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spoon (Dec 20, 2017)

You may also want to double check that your float sensor and water solenoid is wired right.  Does your hardy have a low water light.  You may want to to try pushing down the float and see if the light comes on.  That will at least let you know that the power is going through the float sensor.


----------

